# Fargo gun show



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Does Fargo still have a big gun show in the spring?

If so, does anybody know when abouts its usually held?

Thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Think there just was one.Try the Dakota Territory Gun Collectors Assoc which I think is based in Fargo.Don't have a # for them though.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

It was January 2 and 3 at the Civic in Fargo. I think the next decent one will be in Grand Forks. Not sure the dates, but usually the first part of March


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Apparently it has grown to the point they don't feel they have to promote it. I used to see a few ads before it is held. The last couple of years nothing...zilch .


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Apparently it has grown to the point they don't feel they have to promote it. I used to see a few ads before it is held. The last couple of years nothing...zilch .


Yeah, I didnt hear anything about it either.

I remember going to one in the spring though too. I want to say in the March timeframe. Probably no longer have it.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

The only way I knew about it was, that I asked a couple of friends who have tables at it. You're right, it sure wasn't advertized. I did however know it's usually the first weekend of January, but didn't think they'd have it the day after new years, when most dealers would be setting up on new years eve. Oh well, it's over and I wasn't too impressed with it this year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

In Grand Forks it is the 5th and 6th of March at the Alerus Center. They do radio marketing in all markets that they attend.


----------

